# EOI - gazetted professional year?



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone clarify what the below means,

"Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48
months?"

Can I check this as "YES" if I worked for more than a year in Australia? If not, then where do I update this info as this can get me 5 more points..


Regards,
-Aksi


----------



## k.vikramsetty (May 26, 2016)

Aksi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone clarify what the below means,
> 
> ...


Hi were you able to find answer for the above..I am submitting EOI and i need of this info..Would be of great help if you can share your answer


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Folks,

Could you please confirm, if you get answer for this. I need to submit EOI based on this.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Could you please confirm, if you get answer for this. I need to submit EOI based on this.


That's a professional year program designed for Accounting,IT,engineering 
After the completion of a bachelor or master so basically it's a 11 months study and internship program(3 months)


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great thanks for your quick reply David.

I have done my engineering in INDIA and working in AUstralia since more than a year for now on 457.

Could you please confirm, if i am eligible for above option or not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Great thanks for your quick reply David.
> 
> I have done my engineering in INDIA and working in AUstralia since more than a year for now on 457.
> 
> ...


No you aren't, as you haven't studied professional year program, it has nothing to do with experience, it's a course you have to study and complete..


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great thanks David for your sift inputs. Much appreciated 

By the way, do you have idea about process to get PCC from India in online ?


----------

